# Advice for a Paint Job 95 altima...interior is glossy red and black



## niceguy1587 (Jun 25, 2005)

I have customly painted and redone the interior of my car glossy Red and Black. I need advice on a good color to repaint my car, since I'm planning on getting a R33 or R34 skyline style body kit for my 95 altima. So I want to know a good color that would fit everything. Right now, my car is a burgundy dark red color, not very good. I just need suggestion on a paint job like blue or green or anything. Let me know please. Thanks!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

red. since you painted the interior red....no sense in driving a rainbow around town,


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Why not white lol?


----------

